# Yellow Lightning Jar?



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 13, 2017)

I think this is a good jar?

It has a chip in the rim on back. 

The lid's newest patent is 1882. 

Is it any good? I saw prices different vastly on e-Bay's sold listings depending on shade. 

Made by Putnam.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 14, 2017)

That's a good one Bear, over $100 in my opinion.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 14, 2017)

Even with the chip on back inner rim I linked?


----------

